# Tripower on a 67 automatic idle,timing issue



## eurojeff (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello all and Happy New Year . I'm new to the forum and my problem is I rebuilt my 66 tripower using Mike Wasson's Pontiac site and installed it on my 67 automatic,now I can't get idle below 1000. Original vac source was from the Qjet on the center of ventori,not direct manifold vacuum. Traced out possible vac leaks,and found when I clamp off advance hose idle drops? Any body been down this road before,or am I missing something here,possibly dist should be getting ventori vac to work properly and pulling up idle? Any help ,direction is greatly appreciated


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

Make sure the end carburetors are closed completely. Put your hand over their throats, you shouldn't feel any suction. Distributor advance needs to be hooked to a ported vacuum source. Clamping off the vacuum advance should make the idle drop.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on making sure the outer carbs are all the way closed at idle. All Pontiacs of this era ran manifold vacuum to the distributor, not ported. Ran a '66 tripower on my '67 for a few years (also a TH400 car) and it ran extremely well. Good luck.


----------

